

Clerky (YC S11) Helps Startups Save Time And Money On Legal Incorporation - citizenkeys
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/11/yc-backed-clerky-helps-startups-save-time-and-money-on-legal-incorporation-stock-issuance-forms-and-more/

======
citizenkeys
How does Clerky handle having a registered agent in Delaware? Neither the
article nor Clerky website have any info about that. Incorporating in any
state requires a registered agent that is physically located in the state.

~~~
swampthing
We partner with Incorp, one of the largest registered agent service providers
in the US (the other two are CSC and CT). Let us know if you have any other
questions!

